# Moving to sorrento



## Ciminera (May 2, 2017)

I am origionally from Mariglianella in Naples. I want to come to sorrento to work, and while i am there find a way to stay, and sell up in the U.K. I already have dual nationality, (British passport, & Carta Identica), just need to find a way/opening to get myself started there. any sugestions, help, or contacts ???


----------

